# My Little Lang



## nmayeux (Jun 20, 2006)

As a new member, I wanted to let you guys see what I'm working with.  Its a great little smoker, and the only complaint I have is that sometimes I need more space!  If you are looking for a real smoker, the only advice I can give is to buy as much as you can afford and store!


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 21, 2006)

Little.

That's funny

Nice pit Noah.  I can't recall if I ever saw that.


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 21, 2006)

Bill,
Its little compared to Bob's monster in his avitar!   Still, most of my cooking is for family and friends, and I do it for fun.  Any money we might see just goes to offset the cost of this hobby.  I probably use my BSKD as much as I use the Lang.  Also, I have a heck of a lot to learn, but that is the best part of cooking!


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 21, 2006)

If that is a little smoker, then my WSM must rank as microscopic?


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, I want a WSM next!  That's a great little smoker, especially when you leave the water pan empty!  If only they made an Oprah sized model...


----------



## icemn62 (Jun 21, 2006)

I will trade you my WSM for your lang.     When do you want me to take off from work to drive it out to you?


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 22, 2006)

Is that what it takes to meet a left coast fanatic?  Did anyone ever tell you that you look a lot like the Governator?


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 22, 2006)

:lol: nmayeux, mine's a little bigger than the one in my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





At least you're getting to use yours.  :D We've entered another burn ban due to drought conditions and if it continues there won't be any fireworks on the 4th. :( 

I have a friend that sold his Lang to get the next size model up from mine. :shock: 

How do you like the reverse flow design of your smoker? Does it have even temperatures across the pit or is there a hot spot as with most smokers?


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 22, 2006)

Texas is a big state when one half is under a burn ban and the other is under water!  As for the Lang, the reverse flow really shines in the smaller smokers.  You still have a hotter spot, but the real hot spot is eliminated giving you the maximum cooking space, which is crucial when space is an issue.  You have some control of the heat distribution by raising and lowering the hitch end, and if you really want even cooking temps, you can fill the baffle with water.  A really neat design, but nowhere near the flexibility you have with the huge smokers like you use!
Noah


----------



## cheech (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw my first Lang smoker this weekend at the KCBS cook off in Grand Rapids.  This looks like it is in the running for my next smoker.

Would you recommend this unit? What are some of the pros and cons of it.

From what I can tell the plate on the bottom of the tank helps move the heat around and keeps it pretty even. Have you found this to be true too?


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Cheech,
I love my Lang 60, and when I replace it, it will be with an 84 Deluxe with chargriller.  The pros are that it is a great smoker which wins a lot of comps, and is extremely even cooking with the reverse flow design.  I believe that this is the best smoker for the price.  The cons are probably the level of refinement.  When you compare the Langs to a Klose or Jamie Greer pit, they look a little rough around the edges.  However, I use mine, and am not afraid to get it dirty!  Also, Ben Lang does not make pits as large as some of the other manufacturers, and the reverse flow only has an advantage to a certain size smoker.  But as you can tell by my pics, the 60 is a pretty big smoker!

Edit: The referse flow baffle eliminates the hot spot (you will always have warmer and cooler spots), and makes this cooker extremely even cooking.  If you look at my pics, you can see that you can use the entire smoke box, which is the advantage to this style cooker.  You wouldn't dare put food that close to the fire box in a comparably sized traditional offset! ;)


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Most of what I do is just backyard smoking so I would guess that this should be large enough. However it seems that when the neighbors see the smoke coming from the backyard it is kind of like the commercial when the guy calls that that so and so is smoking Johnsonville brats.


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

I started that way, now I regularly use both the Lang and the BSKD.  I didn't have a clue as to how many people crave real Q.  The only reason I bought the 60 over the 84 is that is the largest smoker that I could store in my garage, as I have too many toys!  However, the model 60 is the perfect size for what you are looking to do.  I have no problem firing it up to cook a butt and a couple of racks of ribs.  Its that easy to use.


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Well if you get a burning desire (pun intended) to upgrade please let me know if you are willing to part with your 60 so that you can get the 84. That is if you find room in your toy box


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

It will be a while, but for $2,000 you can't beat the price on a new one!  The funny thing is that you rarely come across a used Lang for sale.  Here is a pic of my garage, and a pic of my next smoker!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Noah,

Does yoiur OL bitch because she can't park the car in the garage :?:  :P 

MINE does,  makes me happy. :D  Keeps her focused on the small sh-t :!:


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

Good point it is only money and I have yet to see a U-haul behind a Hearst


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 16, 2006)

Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## willkat98 (Jul 25, 2006)

LMAO

I just saw this picture Noah.

Your like me

You got so much chit in your garage, you have to park the car up on a hook on the wall


----------



## nmayeux (Jul 26, 2006)

Try that after a few cocktails!


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 27, 2006)

That ain't no garage .... that's a toybox! :D


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 6, 2006)

Cooking a little brisket this morning and took a couple of pics.  The first is one of my little helpers, and the second is my brand new freebie tent my FIL donated to the cause.  His company sent it to him, but it had a broken corner bracket.  For $11, it is fixed, and I have this beauty taking its maden voyage! :)


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 8, 2006)

Noah, that is another great score.  Bet it is nice, to sit in the shade and sip on a cold one, while the brisket is getting filled with sweet blue.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet looking little helper you got there Noah, and nice score on the pop up shelter too. I know I'd be lost with out mine.  BTW, did the FIL throw in a pair of golf shoes too?? :D :P


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, he helps with the shoes, as if we wear anything else, he accuses us of hurting his bottom line.  Nikes don't put food on the table! ;)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Noah, this is what I call FootJoy.  






Now that is the correct way to wear a pair of shoes in the South. :D


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Noah!
     Looks like to me that you definitely have your chit together. Great smoker, outstanding toys and the finest help that can be had at any price. What a sweet heart! And by the way, I really like CS's approach to things. I think he probably has it together as well. (Keeps her focused on the small ........) right on, right on, right on. Got to keep that focus. Keeps them out of the other stuff. 

     I'm thinking of an overnighter. I spotted some fine briskets today and I'm seriously considering a weekend with the smoker ... that's just so peaceful.... a few cold ones, the smell of hickory smoke, cool air, good music, mmmmm. By the way, not trying to change the thread but what are your thoughts of a packer brisket vs the flat. I'm thinking of the flat in terms of less fat, even cooking time easier to handle .... what say ye??


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, to this day I'm not a big fan.  I didn't see real snow until I was 8 years old, and my parents' friends flipped when I ran out in my bare feet!  Them damn yankees can get really excited about the littlest things!;)


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Florida Bill,
You snuck this post in while I was responding to CS's notes about shoes.  Man you're quick!:)  As for doing things small, that is where my heart really is, but everytime I cook things just get bigger and bigger.  My little side hobby now is pretty much an obsession. :shock:   As for the briskets, I really prefer the flats as they slice really nice and they have a lot less fat.  You sacrifice some flavor, but you get healthier cuts of meat.  (If Q could ever be called healthy!)  However, we are doing a packer for our competition adventure this weekend so that we can have a wider range of cuts for presentation.  If we are lucky, CS has threatened to show up to give up some of his expertise!;)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 9, 2006)

Noah,

Unfortunately, my 18 year old college junior son has decided to move this weekend.  He was supposed to be my traveling partner and now I'm his moving partner. :cry: 

Sorry I can't be there, but I will be pulling for the Nauti-Q all the way 8)

PS - I know you got it under control anyway :D


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 9, 2006)

Noah, which smoker are you taking to the competitin?  The "Little" lang, or the BSKD?

Good luck and remember to have fun, fun fist, bt walk across that stage.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Gary,
Taking the Lang and the Weber kettle for the chicken.  The Lang should be all I need for everything else.


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 9, 2006)

Gary,
Taking the Lang and the Weber kettle for the chicken.  The Lang should be all I need for everything else.


----------



## nmayeux (Nov 22, 2006)

Just though I would renew this thread, as it has some pics of last year's turkey day pics.  This year I'm screwed because we are going to the in-laws...


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 6, 2008)

Just took delivery of my lang and will season this weekend

Attachment 7790 put this bad boy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Attachment 7791


----------



## white cloud (Feb 6, 2008)

*SHOW OFF*, No really thats a great peice of equipment. wish I had one


----------



## smok'n steve (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you explain that a little further?  (heat distribution by raising and lowering the hitch end)  I am real happy with my 60's even heat and have always cooked with it on the level, but I think you are saying you can make one end hotter or cooler by cranking the unit out of level???

Another question for ya:-)-----I have never used the baffle for a water pan because I haven't felt I needed too given the juicyness of my cooks, but if you have.........what is the types(examples) of cooks that you do with water in the baffle??  Still get Bark?  

Thanks in advance:-)

Steve


----------

